
Show HN: Spoiled.tv - dvt
https://www.spoiled.tv
======
dvt
Hi HN, I've been working on this project for the past few months. It's a
website that allows movies and TV shows to be explained frame-by-frame. To see
some concrete examples check out:

Citizen Kane explained: [https://www.spoiled.tv/orson-welles-citizen-kane-
explained](https://www.spoiled.tv/orson-welles-citizen-kane-explained)

Rick & Morty explained: [https://www.spoiled.tv/rick-and-morty-pilot-
explained](https://www.spoiled.tv/rick-and-morty-pilot-explained)

The hardest job has been adding more spoilers (which I'm very much still
doing) because it's hard transcribing them from Wikia or IMDB and finding the
correct timestamp. Please let me know what you think!

